# 5288 international



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Found a 5288 international. farm has that's pulled a spreader its hole life. Tractor was parked about 6 years ago and has never been looked at since. Guy said it ran when he parked it. I will have to see how many hrs is on it but with what being said here what do y'all think it is worth.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's some asking prices....

Regards, Mike

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1100/tractors/manufacturer/international/model/5288


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

We don't know anything about it. We can't help with value without details.


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

I will get more details later like how many hours beside that it was running when parked 6 years ago. Been sitting same spot ever since. 2wd cab with duals on it. Paints faded of course but sheet metal is good.


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks vol I looked at that but all them are running and usable. Let's just say it's not running since it ain't in 6 years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Did it get parked, because:

it ran out of fuel,

broke down (if so what broke)

or just wasn't used any more?

Maybe try starting it would be a prudent move, before offer a price. I think scrap steel prices are low right now, so you could be talking a large price difference between new fuel/filters/battery and a scrap/part tractor.

Larry


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Said they didn't really use it and the battery went dead so they have never fooled with it. To his knowledge it should run with some TLC filters battery and new fuel.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If all it takes is a battery to run, it would be in the best interest of the owner to install one. Have you asked why this hasn't happened?


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea just have so many newer tractors they don't ever have no use in it. Just look over it really.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

My neighbour recently gave me a 50-year-old industrial loader that had sat in a shed untouched for 10 years. I took along a battery, checked the fluids, started it fairly easily on the 10-year-old diesel, and drove it the 3 miles home.

Roger


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea just have so many newer tractors they don't ever have no use in it. Just look over it really.


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

What would be a reasonable offer if it don't run.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hereford6215 said:


> Yea just have so many newer tractors they don't ever have no use in it. Just look over it really.


Unless it's someone you know well, I don't know if I'd believe that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to agree with 8350....sounds like he is "fixin" to blister your tail.

Offer a little better than scrap if it don't start.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

I do know him super good honest guy. Other wise I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If he's asking a price closer to that of running tractors, ask for him to purchase the battery and start it before you buy it. You can add the battery cost to the agreed upon price. Or ask if you can try it with a battery you already have one to use. If he's asking a very low price compared to running tractors and you trust him, just buy it and try to start it once it's yours.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

One thing to check on it if the transmission updates have been done. If the updates have been done then your good.

If not then I would run away quickly, when you have an issue with the early trans the parts are NLA and you have to update major hard parts to the new stuff. Friend of mine did one a few years back and IIRC had somewhere around 7000~8000 in parts alone.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I also would ask if the transmission has been updated.

If it was running I'd think the price could be between 10k to 16k. Not running I would think 5 to 8k.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I watched a ragged out but running 5088 sell for $5500 at a local consignment auction a few months ago. I would call a local tractor salvage yard and see what it's worth for salvage and that's what I would offer. I would guess in the $3-5k range.


----------

